# 2nd Annual Midwest Blizzard Bully Expo



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Just curious if anyone here was attending this event?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Maybe Ill go. why, you going?


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

redog said:


> Maybe Ill go. why, you going?


Not sure, thinking about it? Have not been to a ABKC show before....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DMTWI said:


> Not sure, thinking about it? Have not been to a ABKC show before....


You should definitely go! Bully shows are awesome!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Dave if I was closer I would totally be there.  Bully shows are great would you take Chewee, I do love the game bred shows as well though


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Ya, sounds like it could be a fun time. No, Chew will not be going this time, he's grounded.... ha ha :roll:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

where's it at in Delavan?


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

redog said:


> where's it at in Delavan?


 Don't know...wonder why an address/location isn't listed? Have to get hold of one of the contact numbers I guess... :hammer:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Comfort Suites Delavan wi 53115 same as last year awsome hotel be kind, keep dogs in crate 69.99 (262-742-1000)

Show address is 1501 E wisconsin St Delavan Wi 53115 5 min from hotel .


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

redog said:


> Comfort Suites Delavan wi 53115 same as last year awsome hotel be kind, keep dogs in crate 69.99 (262-742-1000)
> 
> Show address is 1501 E wisconsin St Delavan Wi 53115 5 min from hotel .


awesome....


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

We are going to try and get up there to represent the Chi


----------

